
Can You Write Code on an iPad? (2017) - dredmorbius
https://andrewbrookins.com/tech/can-you-write-code-on-an-ipad/
======
dredmorbius
I've long been unhappy with the state of mobile computing.

Tablets offer a near-ideal form-factor, and impressively good battery life.

The story from there is exceedingly poor, and remains so. For both Android and
iOS.

I'm looking at the Linux tablets (PineTab and Purism) with interest. Possibly
enthusiasm.

